# Question about Angelfish



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I was thinking about maybe adding an angelfish or two to my 30 gallon tank, but I wanted to know if they could be kept with other fish... in particularly community fish. Will they pick at fins or be mean towards any of them? Thanks for your help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They'll eat very small fish ( neon sized ) if they can catch them, but are otherwise usually the victim of fishy violence instead of the one inflicting it. Angels have been popular community fish for over a century. In truth, this arrangement isn't really optimal, but it'll do fine just as it always has.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Id only go with one angel if at all possible though.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Well I guess I've decided against the angelfish. I'm going to go with a few Silver Hatchet Tetras for the top, maybe four neons (now that I'm not getting the angel) and possibly four Mini Crabs for the bottom. I don't know if I'll get the crabs yet because I'm afraid of them climbing the silicon in the tank and getting out and attacking the other fish. But I wanted like one centerpiece fish but I don't know what to get. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, what exactly are those crabs? 4 neon tetras can be a little too few.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah now I'm thinking maybe about six or so, but I have a 30 gallon hex that is taller than it is wider so I'm worried about over stocking it. The crabs dont say anything else on their label at Petsmart other than "Mini Crabs" they grow to be about 1.5 inches and their claws look very small so it doesn't make sense to me that they could clip other fish. I'm just worried about them climbing stuff and getting out.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol to me most crabs are mini... well must be sure if they're aquatic or semi-aquatic crabs. And I doubt your point about small size means safety to fish 
What other fish and how many do you have now, why do you think it's overstocking?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Well I don't have any fish in the tank right now as of yet. I took them all out to redo it. But because the tank goes up instead of to the side there is less surface area to let harmful gases out, so I think I won't be able to add the amount of fish to the 'inch of fish per gallon rule'. But at the store they seem to be aquatic and the only time I've ever seen them off the ground was when one climbed the top of a plant. I havn't seen them scale the silicon yet.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Crabs will scale anything they can and get out, just make sure the tank top is sealed. The inch per gallon is crap. What do you really want to keep in there? Tetras, livebearers...
If it were mine I would do 2 German Rams, 6 Cories, and then maybe 8-10 Neon tetras.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Well I want to do the crabs and some neon tetras. I now have 3 Hatchets (soon to be 5) and 1 crab (soon to be 3). Then i was going to do about six neons and then maybe a trio of guppies and then a dwarf gourami.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok now I'm back to the idea of getting one angelfish. As in the post above I'm going to have 5 hatchets and 3 or 4 crabs (I found out that the crabs I bought can't climb the silicon but they do climb any plants and do want to get out of the tank). I wanted to add one angel to the tank but I don't get what OldSalt meant about not being optimal. Will the angels be fine in this set up?

I also wanted to add a school of fish but I have no idea what fish to add I'm looking for colorful fish that will go well with the live plants and driftwood in the tank. If there are other fish that don't go in school that would also be a good choice for being with angels please post them too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

You sure the crabs aint Red Clawed Crabs and if you get crabs they will destroy everything possible to if u have plants they will cut them if you have fish they will try to catch them but they are 2 slow so will not succed but if you do get crabs i suggest get sinking crab food seeing the fish will take all the flake food before they get to the bottom and yes they do climb!


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah I know I have the crabs already. They aren't Red Clawed Crabs. They aren't chopping down any of my live plants, nor are they going after any of my fish (yet). They can't climb the silicon but they have managed to climb up some of my other plants, but I've made sure they can't get out or anything yet. But I haven't seen them attack any of my plants yet, they seem pretty peaceful.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Can I have two Red Bellied Gouramis in the same tank as an Angelfish? Do Community gouramis and angelfish fight a lot?


----------

